# Pen from Healeydays



## longbeard (Feb 17, 2013)

Finally getting the pics posted of the pen that Healeydays sent me, we had a wager on the playoff game between the Pats and Ravens. If remember correctly, this is his 3rd pen off the lathe and done fine job, (better than the first 10 or so of mine) Its a gold slimline with a fish clip. Great job and thank you very much. 

[attachment=18494]
[attachment=18496]
sorry about the pics, i wish i knew how to make them bigger, and alittle brighter, it was hard to get enough light on it with the color of the wood,


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 17, 2013)

longbeard said:


> Finally getting the pics posted of the pen that Healeydays sent me, we had a wager on the playoff game between the Pats and Ravens. If remember correctly, this is his 3rd pen off the lathe and done fine job, (better than the first 10 or so of mine) Its a gold slimline with a fish clip. Great job and thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about the pics, i wish i knew how to make them bigger, and alittle brighter, it was hard to get enough light on it with the color of the wood,



Nice job Healeydays!!

I made one last year with a similar little bump down by the nib end. Everyone that picked that pen up commented that it felt really good in thier hands but they always put it down. I never did sell that pen, wound up giving it away. I never could figure out why everyone liked it but no one would buy it, lol.


----------



## healeydays (Feb 17, 2013)

Folks,

I don't want to take credit for something I didn't do on my own. The bump wasn't totally me. I got lucky and got taught by someone who knew what he was doing at a Granite State Woodturners Guild meeting and he used one of the pens I was doing to show a technique of what could be done and I then finished it. 

We'll see how good my pens turn out in my own basement with my own equipment.


----------

